# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te kontrolloni nese Antivirusi juaj punon tamam apo jo. (EICAR Antivirus Test)

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Ky postim do ju ndihmoje per te kontrolluar nqs.  antivirusi juaj punon sic duhet apo nuk sherben per t`ju mbrojtur nga viruset.

Fillojme duke hapur nje dokument Notepad te ri :  *Klikim i djathte > New > Text document*

Pastaj ajo qe duhet te bejme eshte kopjojme dhe zhvendosim (copy-paste) kete pjese kodi ne dokumentin qe hapem : *X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H**

Njesoj si ne foto :


Pastaj thjesht shtypim *Ctrl+S* dhe nqs Antivirusi juaj eshte ne rregull atehere ai nuk do te lejoje qe te ruhet kjo skede me kte kod qe duam te ruajme (fotoja me poshte) , por nqs. antivirusi nuk punon sic duhet atehere ai nuk do te beje asnje veprim per te ndaluar ruajtjen e ketij "virusi" qe po ruajme.

----------

cool_shqype (04-09-2013),noty (25-12-2013)

----------


## toni54

po une nuk kam antviris fare more...veq defriz kam....

----------


## sCHiZoiD-AL

> po une nuk kam antviris fare more...veq defriz kam....


Duke pasur Deep Freeze mbrohet shume mire Sistemi dhe Hard Disku nga ndryshimet qe mund te bejne programet e ndryshme apo skedaret e ndryshem . Gjithsesi Deep Freeze eshte i pershtatshem per pc te cilet i perdorin shume njerez dhe jo per pc qe mbahen ne shtepi.

----------


## mia@

E provova. I mi punon ne rregull. Me lajmeroi. Gjithsesi gjithmone me lajmeron para se te hap apo ruaj nje dokument.

----------


## Elian70

frikacaket mbajne antivirus, trimat mbajne kallash

----------

